# What's your programming platform???



## MrSeanKon (May 21, 2007)

Let's start talking all TechPowerUp! programmers!  
I prefer Visual Studio and especially I program to C# and sometimes to Visual C++.
What about you????


----------



## Zero Cool (May 21, 2007)

anyone here can use QBasic?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (May 21, 2007)

Turbo Pascal.  Sometimes Visual C++.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2007)

visual studio for c++ and c#

ultra-edit for php


----------



## Pinchy (May 21, 2007)

Visual Basic.net (most competent)
Qbasic (@ Zero cool...yes )
Prolog
Bits of Dr Scheme


----------



## aximbigfan (May 21, 2007)

c++
c
javascript
java
asp
html
xhtml
and a few other assorted langs...

i do all my programming on ubuntu 6.10.

EDIT: forgot
sh
bat


chris


----------



## gamer210 (May 21, 2007)

It's all about the command line people.  GCC FTW


----------



## Glitched System (May 21, 2007)

Visual Basics
Html
Php ( Some )
Visual Studio.net ( Some )


----------



## MrSeanKon (May 22, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> visual studio for c++ and c#


Nice W1zzard.
I think you use assembly sometimes or I am wrong??


----------



## bruins004 (May 22, 2007)

Hmm I have been programming for a while.

Assembly
C++
Basic
Visual Basic
Visual Basic .NET (1.1 and 2.0)
Visual C# .NET (1.1 and 2.0)
ASP
HTML
Java
JavaScript
VB Script
DHTML (Dynamic HTML)

Hmmm I know there are more, but I havent used the others in a while (like Python, PHP, etc.)


----------



## xylomn (May 22, 2007)

Assembly
Haskell
VDM++
Java
XHTML
PHP

I mostly program in java, usually using IntelliJ IDEA or Eclipse


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 22, 2007)

Xcode ftw?

Actually I don't use it much 

I use dreamweaver a ton though.

Visual studio for tearing apart the completely undocumented crap programs that they made at work.

Parallels = win.


----------



## Zero Cool (May 23, 2007)

HTML


----------



## Atech (May 23, 2007)

emacs and GCC! (ftw )


----------



## Batou1986 (May 23, 2007)

.ini wordpad


----------



## Oliver_FF (May 31, 2007)

(in order of which came first)
Basic (on a commadore Amiga lol)
Visual Basic
C++
Java
Haskell
C#

C++ is by far my favorite language because it's horrifically fast XD


----------



## TheMasterOfSinanju (Jun 18, 2007)

*Visual Studio 2003/2005* 

(The above in combination w/ SQLServer backend for MIS/IS/IT information systems type development (doing VB.NET &/or ASP.NET))

I have used other DB engines like IBM DB/2 & Oracle, but I like SQLServer the best (I know it better as far as working with IT & its scripting, better than I know say, PLSQL on Oracle is why + more experience using it, seen it more in more shops over time).

*Borland Delphi 3.0/5.0/7.0*  (only these, pure Win32, VERY FAST!!! Fastest in Strings & Math work, excellent databasing tool as well) - I built THIS:

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/389/foowhatevermakesgooglehappy.html

In it in fact & many other 'shareware/freeware' over time. Imo, the best tool EVER created for both Windows Win32 & Linux Qt lib development (Kylix, but damn Borland DROPPED this for Linux lately, I could NOT believe it!).

*Microsoft Access* (rarer & rarer nowadays though - still, imo, one of the BETTER information systems tools there is, for SMALL groups work  (20 users) if you use JET/ADO/RDO etc. but, CAN function with attached stored procedure on LARGE DB engines too, just like VB's can)

*Visual Basic 6.0* (rarer & rarer nowadays though - VB.NET/ASP.NET is 'phasing it out' & lack of Microsoft supporting it anymore afaik)

APK

P.S.=> AND, to think, that in my "DOS/UNIX" days of the mid 1980's- early 1990's, I thought C was the ONLY THING UNDER THE SUN! Once I saw "RAD" tools for Win32 development? C went out the window, & only Borland C++ Builder was one I like for using C/C++... I don't use that language much anymore, last time professionally @ least, was in 2001 in fact! Rusty... apk


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 19, 2007)

c++, c, javascript, java, asp.net, html, xhtml, dhtml, php, xml, vbstudio, visual studio.net, dos...and more.


----------

